# Snow removal "union" style



## VNativo (Dec 20, 2010)

dayexco said:


> some loaders don't have the bucket roll out to accomplish the pushing yourself out scenario..especially when there's pavement below the machine, and you don't have anything for the bucket to "dig" into.


At the rate they were going in the video, he could have "dug" the bucket into the car in front of him


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

The getting stuck part is something that can happen to all of us. Not having the traction to manuever the machine the way you would like can happen to all of us. Continuing to try the same thing over and over expecting a different result can happen only to the legally insane!!!:thumbsup:

The explorer can be replaced and the insurance company can figure out who's to blame (shouldn't be hard considering the video), but the thing that gets me is the fact that these guys are trusted to operate heavy equipment around everday unsuspecting citizens. Imagine if there was a young child nearby just watching for fun.........the loader operator doesn't seem to have enough awareness of his machine nor surroundings to keep him from running over an innocent bystander. WOW!!!! Only on YouTube:clap:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

No "operator" should ever get a loader stuck in snow.


....That's not what we are there for!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

tgeb said:


> No "operator" should ever get a loader stuck in snow.
> !


dayexco cowers in shame.


----------



## VNativo (Dec 20, 2010)

tgeb said:


> No "operator" should ever get a loader stuck in snow.
> 
> ....That's not what we are there for!


The problem is that they are not OPERATORS. They are DRIVERS. Nothing more. There should be no shame to any true OPERATORS of heavy equipment


----------

